# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Is it worth bringing my own alcohol ?

## jamman

Is it worth bringing my own alcohol or are the prices comparable to cost in the US ?

----------


## Rumlover

Don’t carry liquor unless saving five bucks is worth the chance of it breaking in your luggage. I have considered bringing wine, I’ve always said, you can find the very best bad wines in the world right here. I am kind of kidding even wines are getting better here. There’s a duty free shop on the way to pick up your luggage.

----------


## fargoman

I have been bringing the small Black Box wines..about 3 servings per box..double ziplock them..and cross my fingers..no problems so far

----------


## NoWorries4 me

We always pick up a couple bottles of Titos at duty free from our departing airport in the states.....then carry them on.  Found this cheaper than any option in JA plus dont have to take the chance of breaking in checked luggage.  Just remember it has to be at the airport you will be departing to JA in case you have a connecting flight.

----------


## jamman

Thanks for the info .. thought about using getting some locally and using the plastic break proof bags people use on cruise ships, but I think just buying in JA or getting duty free is a better route

----------


## jamman

> Thanks for the info .. thought about using getting some locally and using the plastic break proof bags people use on cruise ships, but I think just buying in JA or getting duty free is a better route


Then again if I used a plastic cruise ship bag they may toss it because its not in a sealed/labeled container

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Thanks for the info .. thought about using getting some locally and using the plastic break proof bags people use on cruise ships, but I think just buying in JA or getting duty free is a better route


The duty free in MB is less expensive than where I live. Our local bars charge $4.00 to $6.00 US for a Red Stripe. I could actually save money buying alcohol in Jamaica if I didn't drink 5x more than usual.

----------


## wrtiii

"Is it worth it" is always the interesting question. You might - MIGHT - save a few dollars. But another way to rephrase this question is "Is it worth the few dollars I might save to do the shopping myself, repack the bottles for transport, lug it all around, and have it in my room instead of wherever I happen to be when I want a drink, plus miss the opportunity to sample local drinks I've never had or local variations of drinks I like?" My answer is obvious. To me, if you're doing extra work to save $50 on a $1500 or more vacation, it's clearly not worth it. YMMV, or as my Dad would put it, "to each his own."

----------


## Bigtime

I always buy two 1 ltr bottles at duty free they go in my carry on .
Two for 30$ Canadian is a steal to me .  I usually gift one on arrival to my host or a local friend .   1ltre is enough for me for a week of drinks in my room when needed

----------


## treewacker

if you are coming from CANADA it way better to bring duty free, especially if you can carry it on.

----------


## Stoners6

Treewacker, sounds like you carry it on but there's nothing left to carry it off.

----------


## treewacker

STONERS6   with buddies  like u.... I have to bring all the booze I can carry... see ya soon. And it's your turn to buy the first round..

----------


## stoner5

lol Treewacker !!!  and I believe you're right !

----------


## aezb

I've never bothered bringing anything down. I would only consider it if I wanted to bring something I couldn't find there. Prices are comparable, normally a little cheaper there. The only things I've found to be much more expensive are wines.

----------


## JamaicanCurrys

> I've never bothered bringing anything down. I would only consider it if I wanted to bring something I couldn't find there. Prices are comparable, normally a little cheaper there. The only things I've found to be much more expensive are wines.


any idea how much a bottle of crown royal is in JA

----------


## aezb

> any idea how much a bottle of crown royal is in JA


I'm not sure, it's not something I typically drink. I've found most spirits to be comparably priced (gin, vodka, rum, cognac) so I imagine it would be similarly priced. If it's your drink of choice it could be something worth bringing down as I'm not sure how common it is. Maybe someone else can speak to availability?

----------


## fargoman

I was at the Megamart in Montego couple of weeks ago and bought beer, wine and couple of spirits. American wine was very expensive..2-3 times more then US but Argentinian and Chilean was very reasonable. The US hard liquor brands I found to be expensive..Grey Goose vodka..Sapphire Gin ect..at least double of US pricing. Not a bad idea to check out duty  free from your last airport leg to Jamaica or the duty free at the airport when you come to MBJ  which is somewhat limited tho..

----------


## Captain Oil

> The US hard liquor brands I found to be expensive..Grey Goose vodka..Sapphire Gin etc...at least double of US pricing.


I agree ............ prices high everywhere in JA for booze compared to US - different story for Canadians though - for them the prices are about equal to Canada prices 

We always bring a few repackaged bottles of our favorite alcohol for drinks of our choice.  We also re-package condiments (olives, pickles, blue cheese, etc....) which are hard to find in JA.   Average vodka for bloody marys first thing in the morning, top shelf Tequila for sipping  as needed during the day, and Titos or Ketel One vodka for martinis or gimlets before sunset and dinner.   
We re-purpose empty plastic Schewppes Tonic Water bottles for the booze and use zip-lock bags for the olives, pickles, bloody mary seasoning or what ever.  We them over-pack each tonic water bottle in a gallon zip lock bag and pack the ziplock bag in a Rubbermaid reusable sealed plastic containers.  We have found that the zip-lock bags are easier to store in the small room refrigs instead of a jar of olives, etc....

At the end of the vacation we leave the plastic containers for the hired help who always love them.  

We have never have had a problem with spillage or customs.  We do the same thing where ever we travel, not just Jamaica.

----------


## Marko

mi wouldn't bother with distilled booze....with wine yes.....wine is expensive in Jamaica
just buy your booze at the Duty Free Shop on arrival has they have good prices on booze.....
it will save you room in your luggage too......you can thank mi lata

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Captain Oil

Isn't the Duty Free Shop before Customs?  If so, you still have the limit of how much person you can bring into Jamaica - two liters per person.

----------


## fargoman

It is right after you clear the first customs desks..right by the the money exchange..if memory serves me correct..

----------


## Homebrewer

I like scotch so we always pack a 1.75L bottle of Chevas in a giant ziplock for our room. I wish they would sell this in plastic bottles weight-wise but we've never had any breakage.

----------


## Captain Oil

> It is right after you clear the first customs desks..right by the the money exchange..if memory serves me correct..


If this is the case then the two liter limit does not apply and you can buy and bring in an unlimited amount of booze ? ? ?

----------


## fargoman

Captain Oil...you should be able buy as much as you want as you have already cleared customs at MBJ when you are purchasing in the duty free shop in the airport after the arrival..its just somewhat limited selection...

----------


## brownsd54

> Captain Oil...you should be able buy as much as you want as you have already cleared customs at MBJ when you are purchasing in the duty free shop in the airport after the arrival..its just somewhat limited selection...


Not true.  The first desk you clear at the airport is Immigration.  Then you pass through the duty free and collect your checked luggage.  Then and only then do you clear customs.  I have had them question my 2 one liter bottles and the lady did say she would charge me duty.  I reminded her that travelers from abroad are allowed 2 liters of liquor.  She didn't like that I corrected her.  That is correct, 2 liters per person, but she didn't like that I knew more than she did.

----------


## Weeboy1

Maybe it was how you corrected her....
Tact and diplomacy even when you think you’re right.
Also I believe you are only allowed to import 1 litre of spirits and 1 litre of wine each. Not 2 litres of spirits each. (As per the form)
Maybe she did know more than you think....

----------


## treewacker

https://www.jacustoms.gov.jm/faq-page/250#t250n251

----------


## treewacker

So the answer  is two, litres  per adult.

----------


## Weeboy1

https://www.jacustoms.gov.jm/sites/d...docs/C5new.pdf

----------


## prat sista

We are traveling with a group, therefore the booze order is quite large. For the second time I am using CPJ Market online. If you spend over $100 it is free delivery to Negril. There is a good selection of wine.

----------


## Captain Oil

> Not true.  The first desk you clear at the airport is Immigration.  Then you pass through the duty free and collect your checked luggage.  Then and only then do you clear customs.


That was what we had remembered.  Guess we were hoping for a change in the order of things.  Thanks for the confirmation.

----------


## brownsd54

This might help with your decision making.  Crown Royal Canadian whisky (proudly made in Manitoba Canada) was $4261J at the HiLo today.  With 16% GCT that make it just a little under $50 Canadian dollars.  A 1.14 liter bottle in Manitoba right now is $40 Canadian dollars.  So roughly 20% more here for high end imported sprits.  Between the HiLo, Green Grocer, Mega Mart in MoBay, there is pretty much everything you could possible want for sprits located right here (or close by).

----------


## negrilal

A couple of comments:
I believe duty free implies no limits.  The limits stated on customs forms apply to what you can bring in before duties are due.

If you don't mind the extra weight, boxed wine packs very nicely when removed from the box.  Its equal to 4 bottles which costs more then three times as much in Ja  and without the same risks of the wine being corked (has happened more then once in JA).

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> This might help with your decision making.  Crown Royal Canadian whisky (proudly made in Manitoba Canada) was $4261J at the HiLo today.  With 16% GCT that make it just a little under $50 Canadian dollars.  A 1.14 liter bottle in Manitoba right now is $40 Canadian dollars.  So roughly 20% more here for high end imported sprits.  Between the HiLo, Green Grocer, Mega Mart in MoBay, there is pretty much everything you could possible want for sprits located right here (or close by).


Any idea what that same bottle cost at the duty free store in Sangster?

----------


## schoolbusdriver24

crown royal is very expensive in Negril,much cheaper to take that with you if that's what you prefer....

----------


## Bnewb

> Any idea what that same bottle cost at the duty free store in Sangster?


Kold...duty free in Sangster arrivals was almost half the price comparing the grocery/booze  :Stick Out Tongue:  store pricing in Negril, Montego Bay etc.

----------


## Bnewb

> A couple of comments:
> I believe duty free implies no limits.  The limits stated on customs forms apply to what you can bring in before duties are due.


Duty free does not imply "no limits"...it means a limited (set) amount of product you will not be required to pay duty on.

Coming into Jamaica...there is no duty payable on the first 2 litres...duty is required after more than 2 litres... 

https://www.jacustoms.gov.jm/faq-page/250#t250n251

----------


## original spanky

like a lot of people on this thread we enjoy our wine. have learned the mega mart has a decent selection. any idea on the wine selection on the duty free once arrived in jamaica or even in the duty free in Charlotte. thanks

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Kold...duty free in Sangster arrivals was almost half the price comparing the grocery/booze  store pricing in Negril, Montego Bay etc.


Every year we pick up a few bottles of different styles of rum at the duty free and it seems much less expensive than home. We've never shopped the exact savings.

----------


## JitterBug

> like a lot of people on this thread we enjoy our wine. have learned the mega mart has a decent selection. any idea on the wine selection on the duty free once arrived in jamaica or even in the duty free in Charlotte. thanks


i dont recall seeing wine there

----------


## wannagetaway

Also, interested in where the "better" wine selection would be.

----------


## ekfa51

i saw TITO's at mega mart last tear.  it was a 1.75 ltr bottle.  i think it was around 49 bucks.  i bought a smaller bottle at the duty free in boston which was around 22 bucks.  prices have probably changed, but i will buying my titos at megamart.

----------


## Bnewb

> i saw TITO's at mega mart last tear.  it was a 1.75 ltr bottle.  i think it was around 49 bucks.  i bought a smaller bottle at the duty free in boston which was around 22 bucks.  prices have probably changed, but i will buying my titos at megamart.


That same bottle of Tito's this year is approx $57can (5900j) before tax at Mega Mart.
You can find Tito's at Montego Bay duty free...was around $22us for 750ml...the last time I looked.

----------


## treewacker

We are in Winnipeg  airport  now and 2 bottles  of Crown Royal  is 48$ for the 2 and bottle of Absolute  Vodka  20$ Canadian $

----------

